# elogio della sveltina



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

La sveltina, una delle gioie della vita. 
Quel raptus che coglie all'improvviso due persone che fino a un momento prima si comportavano normalmente, con gesti misurati, pensieri e parole rivolti a cose banali. Due soli in una stanza, in auto, in qualunque posto lontano da occhi estranei. 
Poi d'improvviso ti rendi conto che lei ti piace e la vedi come una donna e non più come un'altra persona e ti sorprendi a pensare come sarebbe bello se... Lei si accorge del tuo cambiamento, è colta dallo stesso pensiero, rimane un momento turbata ma poi ti guarda in un certo modo, fa capire che anche a lei piacerebbe, che ci sta... E di colpo la vedi come una preda, un'occasione da cogliere, subito, prima che passi. La complicità rende tutto più esaltante, non hai bisogno di corteggiare, di ricorrere a preliminari, l'occasione è lì pronta da cogliere.
E allora prende a entrambi una smania, i gesti si fanno febbrili, il fiato esce a strappi, dalla bocca escono parole rotte, la smania di uno aumenta quella dell'altro, i tempi si accelerano, tutto diventa finalizzato a quell'unico obiettivo, il piacere. Non c'è più nessun ritegno, è un delirio che è bello lasciar crescere, fino all'apice. E tutto si risolve in pochi secondi esaltanti.
Poi la tensione cade di colpo. Si rimane un momento allacciati, per godere di quel beato sfinimento che segue e lasciar passare l'affanno, ci si scambia baci di tenerezza. Poi torna la paura di venire sorpresi, ci si stacca, si rassettano gli abiti, quasi imbarazzati di essere stati colti in un momento di debolezza, e ci si sforza di tornare composti. Ma dentro a ognuno fluisce una beatitudine animale che dura ancora a lungo.
La sveltina non è solo sesso. C'è il contrasto del passaggio improvviso da una situazione normale, tranquilla, rilassata, civile, e un momento dopo lo scatenarsi di tutti gli istinti, un comportamento animale senza pudori e ritegni. E la sensazione di avere colto l'essenza dell'animo umano, senza infingimenti, corteggiamenti, preparativi, tutte quelle cose ipocrite che servono solo a convincere e a concedersi un po' alla volta, senza il rischio di andare troppo avanti e rimanere delusi e frustrati. E' bello tornare animali ogni tanto. 






ops, pardon:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

l'autore si chiama archangel


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

bella 


Comunque stì colori......Layd Minerva......


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva;bt48 ha detto:
			
		

> l'autore si chiama archangel


Minerva, grazie per la condivisione!
E' vero, la sveltina è così... meraviglioso pezzo!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

ma com'è che su chagall, frida , tamara non mi si fila nessuno e la sveltina va via come il pane?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva;bt51 ha detto:
			
		

> ma com'è che su chagall, frida , tamara non mi si fila nessuno e la sveltina va via come il pane?



E' perchè siamo ignoranti incivili e rozzi (e zozzi  )


----------

